# Replace Fixed Jet Carb



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

Toro Snowblower PowerMax 826, (Model #: 38620, Serial # 250032024)
Carburetor Assembly No. 640349

Need to replace the 15+ old carburetor. I have been told and learned that a fixed jet carb's are "not the best" and a carb with a idle AND a mixture screw are better for controlling small engines. The plate the covers the carb has two access holes for a two screws adjustment carb but obviously it only has one screw . 

Question: Is there 2 screw OEM or Tecumseh carb that fits this machine? I'm not interested in Amazom, ebay, etc carburetors for $1

Thanks


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Everyone is using Chinese replacement carbs off ebay and Amazon for $10-$20 for a Tecumseh engine. Not the best but fine. An adjustable carburetor will have 2 mixture adjustment screws, low & high. You'll see an adjustment screw on the bottom of the bowl. Type in adjustable carburetor Tecumseh 8hp 9hp 10hp, make sure you see the adjustment screw on the bottom!


----------



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

JL, Thanks and I know. I just can't get myself to belief a $12 Chinese replacement carb that's 90% less then the OEM carb is going to have the same life and quality on a very cold snowy morning as a OEM carb. I get knockoffs and reconditioned equipment all the time but a carburetor? As the commercial says "I'd rather rather pay full price" I belief you get what you pay for.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

I have used Countless Repop Carbs with No Issues. I'm sure some others will Chime in


----------



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

Jack - my point is if I'm paying for a OEM carb, is there a OEM carb that fits my machine with a second [mixture] screw because the black metal carburetor sheild/cover has two drilled holes for screwdriver (torx/philips) adjustment. I that cover probably fits a dozen machines.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

3 years I ordered an original factory Tecumseh carb because a customer wanted it, $75 or so. I was so disappointed with the quality, not as bad as the Chinese but not as good as the original. There are sometimes problems with the Chinese carbs, the screw holes in the carb for the carb cover heat shield sometimes are not tapped well, sometimes a new Chinese carb will surge and you need to ream things out using a tip cleaner, sometimes having to remove the Welch plug. Then it seems the carbs have a steel fuel bowl so that rusts. For the most part, they work perfect.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yup, basically needing to do what you could have done on the original for $0 and no waiting to get it . . . and likely having a better result!


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

sab826 said:


> Jack - my point is if I'm paying for a OEM carb, is there a OEM carb that fits my machine with a second [mixture] screw because the black metal carburetor sheild/cover has two drilled holes for screwdriver (torx/philips) adjustment. I that cover probably fits a dozen machines.


There are OEM adjustable carbs available if you look. Good Luck, and do as you see fit.


----------



## Dusty (Dec 13, 2018)

sab826 said:


> JL, Thanks and I know. I just can't get myself to belief a $12 Chinese replacement carb that's 90% less then the OEM carb is going to have the same life and quality on a very cold snowy morning as a OEM carb. I get knockoffs and reconditioned equipment all the time but a carburetor? As the commercial says "I'd rather rather pay full price" I belief you get what you pay for.
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


They don't, those chinese carbs are junk. I tried them a couple times and they do not work right. An adjustable one might be a little better, because you can adjust it, but still overall crap. They surge, they wont adjust in, all kinds of issues. If your going to buy an aftermarket one go with the one made by Stens, its about $40 bucks, look on ebay. Those are descent. Otherwise if you can, find a good used OEM carb at a bargain. New their a little pricey. Those are your two best options, a Stens aftermarket adjustable carb new, or a good used OEM carb. If you don't mind paying for it, the new OEM ones would be the best option, starting off fresh, but you'll pay, good used ones are fine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Stens and Oregon are 2 hood companies. When I'm looking for a good product, I tend to look for and lean towards those 2 names. However, with carburetors, I've had Oregon carbs, not Stens, made in China, not any better, just more money.


----------



## sab826 (Feb 27, 2021)

Ya just bought a "Geninue OEM" carburetor from Ebay $65, others were over $85 plus shipping. The seller appears to be a lawn mower repair shop ...lets see. Now that you mention it the mobile repair guy said Stens I believe. I'll compare to the old and look at the packaging it comes in


----------

